# Bad Day for me



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

UPDATE: Jim drove over to the Fort Worth auto impound just hoping....and sure enough it's there! Since it was part of a crime they wouldn't let him see it - they only told him it hadn't been wrecked, stripped, or burned, so it was probably in decent shape. He drove around and got where he could see it from a distance, but all he could really tell was that it's in tact (all four wheels are still on it, as are the trunk, doors, and hood). When he called me I couldn't stop jumping up and down! We're going back later with some binoculars to see if we can get a better look. The PD called after we found it there, but they say since it's listed as both a burglary and auto theft, there's lots of processing. They're also hoping to lift some prints that may help others who lost smaller items recover their things as well. Maybe we can get it back on Monday. But I'm just so glad to know where it is!

Thank you all so much for your positive, kind thoughts! We are all so happy - Jim, me and my kids. Even the ex-husband sent a kind note!

I'm sure Daniel is smiling in Heaven....he may have even had a little something to do with it's recovery! :innocent: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~


In 1976 I custom ordered an Oldsmobile 442 from the GM factory in Arlington, TX. In 1977 I brought my first son, Daniel, home from the hospital in it. When he turned 16, he drove it as his first car. In 1997, Daniel died in a car wreck. He was the victim of a drug-abusing truck driver, who was charged with criminally negligent homicide.

I spent a bunch of lawyer dollars making sure I got the car in my divorce settlement 10 years ago. Three years ago my fiance', Jim and I began a massive restoration on the car. It took us two years, but it so great when it was finished. The original motor, transmission, etc. were rebuilt, we had new carpet and seat covers installed, new paint job....it was gorgeous. As you'll see in the photo, we dedicated the restoration to the memory of my son.

We kept the car stored in a secured storage facility in a locked unit. Last night some thugs got into the facility and were smashing doors. They hit about 10 before they got to mine. They apparently broke into the steering column and got the car started. There was paint on the walls and the door where they scraped it as they drove it out. Then to exit the facility, they drove my precious car through a chain-link fence. The police were notified when someone saw them with the car stuck in the fence. They drove off with it before the police arrived.

I am just sick about it. The car was to go to my middle son, Austin, when I was finished playing with it...we go to a lot of car shows in the summer. Of course, I've been through much, much worse. It was "just a car" but it was mine and I had taken wonderful care of it for 30+ years - the car had never been wrecked. Like my daughter said, they not only stole my car, they stole my memories. I did have collector car insurance on it, but I'd really just like to have the car back. Jim says we can rebuild it again.

If they'd just gone down two more units, they would have come to the unit where one of Jim's cars is stored - it's worth about 5 times what the 442 is worth - and it wasn't insured. It's no longer being stored there. We spent the day moving things out.

I think I'm still in shock about it. It makes me sick to my stomach to think that someone was in my car, treating it that way. And to not know where it is after all the years is just sickening.

Thanks for letting me vent.

Glenda


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry hon! That's not fair :smcry: I hope they can find it!! rayer: 

Your son was born the same year as me!  I'm so sorry you had to go through that as well-no parent should bury their child :bysmilie:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

:smcry: rayer:  

How awful!


I will be thinking of you and hoping it is recovered and doesn't take too much work to fix up.


Many hugs!

:grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...so sorry about the car. I'm also sorry about the loss of your son.  Hugs and prayers coming your way. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is so Sad! I'm so sorry, it can't be easy to hide a car like that - so hopefully the police will track it down.
Post signs - rewards in the papers, etc. - I don't know how you get a stolen car back. 
It was a beautiful car and your daughter is right - it had many memories associated with it. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.The Olds is beautiful.  And I'm sorry you lost your son, that's the worst pain I can imagine. I used to have a classic car too,I actually loved that car, even though I didn't have the kind of memories you have about your Olds. I hope you get it back. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so, sorry...for everything....


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> In 1976 I custom ordered an Oldsmobile 442 from the GM factory in Arlington, TX. In 1977 I brought my first son, Daniel, home from the hospital in it. When he turned 16, he drove it as his first car. In 1997, Daniel died in a car wreck. He was the victim of a drug-abusing truck driver, who was charged with criminally negligent homicide.
> 
> I spent a bunch of lawyer dollars making sure I got the car in my divorce settlement 10 years ago. Three years ago my fiance', Jim and I began a massive restoration on the car. It took us two years, but it so great when it was finished. The original motor, transmission, etc. were rebuilt, we had new carpet and seat covers installed, new paint job....it was gorgeous. As you'll see in the photo, we dedicated the restoration to the memory of my son.
> 
> ...


From one car lover to another [and Mom to another] I hope you get it back soon. Hugs coming your way....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, what a story! I hope the car will be recovered by police. I can imagine how you must feel. This was more than "just a car" to you and understandably so. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Glenda, I am so sorry that your restored Olds 442 was stolen. It was a double memory for you because of your dedication of the car to your son. I know you must feel sick because of this. My husband and I had a very good friend that lost his life years ago and he owned a beautiful red 442. I hope that the police find your car and you can restore it to all its glory!!!! Please keep us informed about this......Good Luck~~and God Bless!!!!!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Glenda, I am so sorry for the lost of your son and the restored car that held so many memories. As stated by Callie and Catchers Mom, this is definitely more than just a car. I wish you luck and hugs your way. Jan


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a beautiful car, I hope the police will find it. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sounds like that car represented far more to you than transportation. I'm sorry that these thugs took the car, but they can't take away your lovely memories.....It was a beaut of a car. Did you ever come to Mississippi for Cruisin' the Coast???


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

This just makes me sick to think of all the hard work you put into your car and then have someone who doens't give a sh** destroy it in 10 minutes. A whole life time of memories. Hope they find it and you can restore it again. 

Tina


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I bet your son was 100 times more beautiful than your car. 

I hope whomever took your car realizes the damage that was truly done when he/they read Daniel's epitaph. I'm so sorry.
xoxoxo


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, that's a sharp car! I'm so sorry about it getting stolen, especially with all the work and money that's in it and the memories which are behind it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your son and now the car....how heartbreaking! Honestly, that was such a moving story--I would literally take it word for word and give it to the news channels and let them put a broadcast on it or even a newspaper--it's a story like you would hear in the news. I bet the public outcry would be tremendous and so many people would be on the lookout to help you find it. Someone HAS to have seen it. Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so sorry to see this...i hope u can get it back and get it back to like it was


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sincerely sorry to hear you lost your son and that someone took that car. I know it much be hard to think about memories that car represented and all the work you did to restore it. I hope the police find the car and the people who took it. That's so sad and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your son and now this prized
automobile. Was it in Arlington that this happened?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your son firstly, terrible ...and secondly about your car.

It's not the value of the car but what valuable memories were in there for you.

Like someone mentioned, that car cannot be hidden for long.

We've had cars mainly newer SUV's being stolen from our local mall parking lots and by the time you notice your car missing -it's in Tijuana Mexico which is just over an hour away.

I pray they will find you car and the insurance will pay to fix it. rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry to hear this news! It's not just a car, it's memories and it's horrible that someone ruined that for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this.....I really hope that it can be found

:grouphug: 

kat


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words. We drove around in remote areas yesterday afternoon just hoping someone had abandoned it. Today we're going to drive over to the impound lot in Fort Worth - I know they'd call because the police have all the information on it, but we just want to feel as though we're doing something. Someone asked if it happened it Arlington. Technically it was Ft. Worth because that was the address of the storage unit; however, we live only a few blocks away and we're in Arlington.

I think I slept out of sheer exhaustion last night. Amazingly though, I've been fairly calm about this. We had done everything we could to keep the car safe; of course in hindsight, Jim's thinking of other things we could have done - remove the coil wire, or the battery. But the bottom line is, if someone wants to get your stuff, they're going to get it. I wish I could scold that old car for starting for the thieves! It had never failed to start for me in all those years - and the one time it shouldn't have, it did!

The night the car was stolen I hadn't slept well. I mentioned this to my son, Austin, yesterday and he said he hadn't either. He said maybe Daniel was trying to let us know something wasn't quite right.

My little Madison has been very comforting during this ordeal (although she's biting my toes right now!). As we were riding around last night, Jim said at least you have your baby Madison. That's so very true. I said Madison wasn't too upset because she missed her bath yesterday due to all the unplanned activity!

Here's a picture of my Daniel. This was taken about two months before he died. He was an animal lover, too, and I'm sure he's glad to know Madison is in my life now, entertaining and comforting me.

Thanks again for all your thoughts. It really means a lot to me.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What a handsome boy. Thank you so much for sharing about him and for coming here and sharing about everything that has happened. I believe it will all work out with the car--Daniel will find it for you--I got such a good feeling about it when I saw his smiling face. All my love to you and your family during this time. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I are so sorry for all you are going thru. The heart ache must be horrible. 
Sending hugs to comfort from afar.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of your son ,i do think you will get the car back especially if there is a public outcry TV ,Radio, Papers,


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am also so sorry for your loss of your beautiful son.
What a tragedy for you and your family to endure  
Im so sorry this has happened, I pray a good Samaritan will see your car and have a conscience
and do the right thing regarding your car!
So sorry//
ANDREA :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Daniel was a very handsome young man. I am so sorry for your loss and for your car. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
I hope they get your car back & catch who stole it.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry this has happened - clearly the car means a lot to you. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Please see update in post #1 - THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Glenda, what exciting news! I think you are right, Daniel was up in heaven making sure the car found its way home. He was a very handsome young man. I'm happy for you! Jan


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> UPDATE: Jim drove over to the Fort Worth auto impound just hoping....and sure enough it's there! Since it was part of a crime they wouldn't let him see it - they only told him it hadn't been wrecked, stripped, or burned, so it was probably in decent shape. He drove around and got where he could see it from a distance, but all he could really tell was that it's in tact (all four wheels are still on it, as are the trunk, doors, and hood). When he called me I couldn't stop jumping up and down! We're going back later with some binoculars to see if we can get a better look. The PD called after we found it there, but they say since it's listed as both a burglary and auto theft, there's lots of processing. They're also hoping to lift some prints that may help others who lost smaller items recover their things as well. Maybe we can get it back on Monday. But I'm just so glad to know where it is!
> 
> Thank you all so much for your positive, kind thoughts! We are all so happy - Jim, me and my kids. Even the ex-husband sent a kind note!
> 
> ...



I'm so glad you found it in good condition. What a relief, and yes, I bet your son had a hand in that too. Keep us posted and I hope they find some prints
of the thief (thieves).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What GREAT News!!!! :aktion033: I hope it's not too badly damaged!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thank God. This car has such a special history. 

Wow, if it now helps in the conviction of "well known thieves", well, just brings
tears to my eyes. 

God bless Daniel, and your memories. 

This car is very special, indeed. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hurray!! i'm so glad it's been found!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh Dear, I am so happy for you :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what fabulous news!!! Yipeeeee!!!! You may want to take a picture of it if you can, so just in case the police don't treat her gently you'll have some recourse. 

I can't wait until you have her back where she belongs!!!

I'm soooo happy for you and your family!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is just awesome news! :chili: :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Holy crap. That's unbelievable. I guess those creeps had a heart, after all. You all must be ecstatic!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

So happy - miracles do happy :biggrin:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Daniel was a very handsome young man, God bless him...I am so happy they found your car...I again think someone from above was looking out for you....hugs.....


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: Im soooooooooooooooo happy for you!!
What great news, congrats you deserve this so much!!!
Best Of Luck,
ANDREA :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's wonderful news!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow, what a great ending to this story! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Yeah!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*what great news! I am so happy things turned out for you and your family* I'm sure Daniel had a watchful eye over your 'other' baby.....I had been praying so much because I couldn't stand the idea that it wasn't just a car..it was your memories.....and yay, a happy ending! thank you for the update..we all lead busy lifes but when you hear stories like this they stick with you*..you'll have to give us more pictures when you get the car back and update us on if they find anything out about the creeps who stole it! :grouphug: :aktion033: :chili: :chili: *


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So happy you are getting it back. YEH!!!

Tina


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We were able to get my car late yesterday afternoon. Since the steering column was destroyed, we hired a flatbed tow truck to take it to the shop we'll probably use for repairs. I don't have the police report yet, but this is what the detective told us over the phone:

A police unit came upon the car stalled in the middle of an intersection late Friday night. Two juveniles (both age 16) were outside the car; a 17-year-old was in the driver's seat and a 15-year-old was in the passenger seat. The two in the car bolted; the police helicopter was called in and caught them. The 17-year-old will be charged as an adult with grand theft and the 15-year-old as a juvenile; the 16-year-olds get off because they weren't in the car at the time the police caught them.

When we were finally able to get inside the car, we found a baseball bat, jumper cables, and a screw driver - looked as though they were getting ready to steal some more cars. Also, in the console I found a handwritten "bill of sale" on notebook paper :shocked: that said they were restoring the car for my ex-husband (they found very old insurance cards I had saved because they had Daniel's name on them) and they signed the exes' name - couldn't we add forgery to the list of crimes? For you young folks, back in the 70's we just didn't put that kind of property in the woman's name. Why? I don't know because I had a car I traded in on this one and was working and paid for the 442 myself - we sure were stupid back then! Anyway, I finally got the title in my name when we divorced.

They had gotten rid of the license plate and had a temporary plate in the rear window - I assume they stole that from someone else.

Now for the damage. (My car had never been wrecked so this was hard to see). The paint is scraped off the roof where they drove it under the storage unit door. The front bumper is out of line where they hit the side wall of the storage unit. The trunk is all scratched and the rear bumper pushed in where they apparently backed it through the fence to escape. Both doors have dents and scrapes and there is large hunk of paint missing from the front quarterpanel.

They scratched off the vinyl letters "In memory of Daniel Ettredge" on both sides and removed the large "442" from the trunk. They punched the lock out of the trunk and stole the nitros bottle. The steering column and ignition are destroyed and will have to be replaced. The dome light is busted.

However, it appears as though the motor and transmission are fine. We were afraid they had driven it until they blew up the motor. It could be though that they drove it until it ran out of gas - and they most probably couldn't figure out how to put gas in it. In the "old days" the gas cap was behind the rear license plate!

The anger is starting to set in today. These punks messed up a great car, cost me $178 in impound fees and another $100 to have it taken to a shop. I lost two of my three weekend days (so today I've tried to get three days worth of stuff done!). I'll spend the week dealing with insurance companies, police reports, the DMV (stolen license plates), and estimates. I have all my receipts from the original restoration so finding the parts we need should not be too hard.

It's just unbelievable what our world is coming to. The detective told us that due to overcrowding in the jails, these thugs will be back on the street again in a few days. All that evidence was left in the car and they are probably not even going to be charged in the burglary of the storage units - several others were broken into along with mine.

I'm thankful that we have the car back and that it isn't in worse shape than it is. I'm also thankful that they didn't injure anyone else while they were out joyriding - I'm not sure I would have cared if they had hurt themselves.

Thanks again to all of you for your support. Sometimes it's easier to write than actually talk about these upsetting things and you all gave me a wonderful venue to do so.

I'll let you know when the "new and improved 442" is ready to roll again. By the way, it will be moving to a new location when it's finished!

Glenda


----------

